# Buying retail from Dayacom



## SS (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm considering buying several dozen emperor kits retail from Dayacom direct. Has anyone done this? Is it as straightforward as it appears? For those who have purchased direct did you have any problems? If I understand correctly; buying retail means you don't have to pay customs taxes.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Apr 13, 2015)

SS said:


> I'm considering buying several dozen emperor kits retail from Dayacom direct. Has anyone done this? Is it as straightforward as it appears? For those who have purchased direct did you have any problems? If I understand correctly; buying retail means you don't have to pay customs taxes.



You might want to just call and talk to Roy at the classic nib. Here is the link for the Emps.

Emperor Rhodium/Black Titanium Trim Fountain Pen Component sety


----------



## SS (Apr 13, 2015)

not really interested in the fountain pen.


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 14, 2015)

William WoodWrite also carries them in Rollerball.

William Wood-Write Ltd.


----------



## Monty (Apr 14, 2015)

Exotic Blanks also has Emperor rollerballs here and here.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 14, 2015)

In case your interested Exotics Blanks has them also. 


You also may want to check this out.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f17/your-favorite-dayacom-pen-kits-131042/


----------



## SS (Apr 14, 2015)

Monty said:


> Exotic Blanks also has Emperor rollerballs here and here.



Yes, I am aware of all the companies that resell them in north america, but that wasn't my question. It appears the answer is "no".


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry about that. Should have addressed your true question before alternate recomendations.

As far as I know, buying from them retail does not change the import status. 

What I have noticed, is that anything that I have shipped to my business name, Is automaticly hit by customs. If its coming from the USA, that is usually just the sales tax. If it is coming from anywhere else, it is duties and sales tax.

If the package is sent to my name, it is hit and miss whether customs stops it, it depends on their mood.

As far as I understand, to buy wholesale, directly from "Dayacom" you must be a business, hence the automatic duty.
If you buy from "Dayacom Retail" you can be a private purchaser in your own name, then you migt get lucky.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 14, 2015)

Internet Purchases | U.S. Customs and Border Protection

Yes, all foreign purchases are subject to Customs inspection and taxes.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Apr 14, 2015)

After looking into importing a laser engraver I can tell you that the experience does look complicated if you are importing directly.  You can either have it shipped to the port and hire a broker to get it through customs and pay the taxes and then ship it to you across land in the US, OR you can us something like DHL air and they ship it to your door but it still has to go through customs and you pay import tax.  With the second option though DHL would handle all of the details that you might hire a broker to do.

In the end once you add shipping, insurance, and duty and import tax you may only be saving a couple hundred at most.  

Of course this is all assuming there are no port worker strikes delays in shipping due to Holidays or damage occurring during shipping.  

After I considered all of this I order my Laser within the US.   I know you are importing pen kits but you might be up to the same cost of a laser importing that many Emperors.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 14, 2015)

You also bear the entire risk of loss.  Dayacom collects in advance and is complete when they ship.  IF it gets lost, they bear no responsibility.

"You pays your money......You takes your chances"!!


----------



## SS (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the useful info and links. That's the info I was looking for.


----------



## edstreet (Apr 15, 2015)

ed4copies said:


> You also bear the entire risk of loss.  Dayacom collects in advance and is complete when they ship.  IF it gets lost, they bear no responsibility.
> 
> "You pays your money......You takes your chances"!!



I will bite.

please show the email and the contact person at Dayacom, or any other pen supply company for that matter, who has ever said this about a lost shipment.

I have serious trouble believing this line and find it very disturbing that it was even brought up in this manner, it's something that will easily be satisfied with proof you know?




SS said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> > Exotic Blanks also has Emperor rollerballs here and here.
> ...




It's quite obvious from this post that the OP has issues with ordering from some/many/most companies for this and while I may not fully agree with someone I do respect their decision and try to understand their point of view.  Perhaps it's the used car salesman approach (seems that many have this problem)

I would also like to point out there are numerous group buy's that happen thru the year and you could get involved in some of those.


----------



## SS (Apr 15, 2015)

I haven't seen any group buys involving emperor kits, but I admit that I haven't been keeping an eye of group buys for a long time.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 15, 2015)

According to their website, you would pay in advance, and then the order would be made and shipped via EMS.  EMS is express mail service from government post office - registered express mail
_
*SHIPMENT WITHIN 3~4 WEEKS AFTER RECEIPT OF YOUR PAYMENT IN ADVANCE.
*EMS SPEED POST TO YOUR ADDRESS (WORLDWIDE).
*100% MADE IN TAIWAN, 100% SATISFACTION GUARANTEE.
*TOTAL AMOUNT WOULD NOT BE LESS THAN US$ 250PER ORDER._

From China Post: 
_ Extensive coverage: The network terminals of the posts worldwide reach out to the households of hundreds of thousands of customers. Australia Post, China Postal Express & Logistics, Hong Kong Post, Japan Post, Korea Post, USPS, Royal Mail, Correos, La Poste, Singapore Post possess over 300 million delivery points, and 140,000 postal outlets. The postal network could provide secure, accurate, and fast delivery services with the widest coverage.
    Multi-channel information access: CPEL website, a nationwide unified hotline 11183 with 7 × 24h service and postal offices spreading all over the cities and towns.
    Real-time track & trace service: Customers could track EMS items in real time through our tracke & trace service. We could provide shipment tracing information in real time to contract customers on our own initiative.
    Guaranteed delivery time: EMS Guarantee service uses the unique postcode resources and calculates the guaranteed delivery time from postcode to postcode. Guaranteed delivery time is the maximum time span needed for the delivery of the EMS items, thus the actual time can be shorter.
    Compensation for delay: In the event that the actual delivery time is in excess of the guaranteed delivery time due to service failure, the postage paid shall be returned to customers._

China post also lists this for insurance: 
_Insurance Insured Shipment

This service is provided for express shipments on the principle of voluntariness. The sender should confirm that the insurance fee is consistent with the same value of the item. The insurance fee is charged for 1% of the declared value, which should be within CNY 100,000 each item. The minimum insurance fee is CNY 1.00. Senders will not enjoy insurance service if they did not pay insurance fee._

So it looks like insurance is an option as well, for China Post - so perhaps inquire with Dayacom about that.  

Payment is via Credit Card or Paypal, so there'd likely be some recourse there as well, wouldn't there? 

DAYACOM INDUSTRIAL CO., LTD


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 15, 2015)

SS said:


> I haven't seen any group buys involving emperor kits, but I admit that I haven't been keeping an eye of group buys for a long time.




Last one. Maybe you should.


http://www.penturners.org/forum/f21/emperor-group-buy-order-123704/


----------



## TonyL (Apr 15, 2015)

I have no horse in this race, but I sent Dayacom and email anyway - doesn't mean they will respond or respond with their actual practice. Prepayment may not mean title is transferred once Dayacom places the goods on their carrier. It may just mean that they want their cash up front. Who knows? But if they send me an answer, I will share.

They have a link specifically for procuring from them on a retail basis. I would think, but you never know, that they would have a friendlier or fairer policy. Again, maybe it's the way the can do business. Don't know


----------



## edstreet (Apr 15, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> SS said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen any group buys involving emperor kits, but I admit that I haven't been keeping an eye of group buys for a long time.
> ...



I know of 3 in the past 6 months.


----------



## SS (Apr 15, 2015)

edstreet said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > SS said:
> ...



Perhaps my searching skills need help. there appears to be one and that was nine months ago. Saw a couple for Jr Emperor, but none for emperor since the June buy but none since.


----------



## edstreet (Apr 15, 2015)

Not all of them were publicly listed, or listed on this site.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Apr 15, 2015)

Returning to the original question, I've seen some very nice pens on the daycom site that are not available at the above mentioned sites.  I find there ordering confusing and in the past I've sent them inquiries  and had no answers.
So I believe the question is more as to if anyone has had the experience and is familiar with the dynamics of buying directly to Daycom retail? inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 15, 2015)

Joey-Nieves said:


> Returning to the original question, I've seen some very nice pens on the daycom site that are not available at the above mentioned sites.  I find there ordering confusing and in the past I've sent them inquiries  and had no answers.
> So I believe the question is more as to if anyone has had the experience and is familiar with the dynamics of buying directly to Daycom retail? inquiring minds want to know!



I have no experience with them, but here's the retail page:
DAYACOM INDUSTRIAL CO., LTD


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 16, 2015)

Joey-Nieves said:


> Returning to the original question, I've seen some very nice pens on the daycom site that are not available at the above mentioned sites.  I find there ordering confusing and in the past I've sent them inquiries  and had no answers.
> So I believe the question is more as to if anyone has had the experience and is familiar with the dynamics of buying directly to Daycom retail? inquiring minds want to know!




Lets do this again because I guess the first time did not sink in or did not get read.  Aaron deals with them directly. PM him and ask him or i bet he has the kits to sell. Here is the link I am refering to. (#6 post in this thread)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f17/your-favorite-dayacom-pen-kits-131042/


----------



## SS (Apr 16, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Joey-Nieves said:
> 
> 
> > Returning to the original question, I've seen some very nice pens on the daycom site that are not available at the above mentioned sites.  I find there ordering confusing and in the past I've sent them inquiries  and had no answers.
> ...



He is just another reseller and I am not particularly interested in buying from a reseller when the option of buying direct exists. That was the point of the question.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 16, 2015)

I have received two emails from them which I will share later. There seems to be a disconnect in the communications. I  just tried to get an answer on third time on recourse for failure to receive goods. I will keep all posted.


----------



## jyreene (Apr 16, 2015)

So then maybe you could call Aaron, or contact him, and ask him the questions directly to see what all needs to be done.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 16, 2015)

SS said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Joey-Nieves said:
> ...



Did you not read the opening thread of the post????????????????  He is not just a reseller.  Not sure what you want. Call Dayacom yourself then and talk with them. If you can understand them.  There is no better person to ask on this forum then him. If he does not give you the skinny then asking other vendors will be taking away from their business so I do not think you will get answers there.

While you are at it why not get a group buy together and maybe you will get others to join in and get the price lowered even more. They will not give you any lower price than their quantity discounts. Why should they, unless you throw a boat load of money for inventory as Aaron can do or maybe another vendor, who are you???  Good luck though.


If doing a group buy you may want to read this thread. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f21/couple-questions-concerning-buys-131127/


----------



## jondavidj (Apr 16, 2015)

I order from DAYACOM and have had all good experiences. From the time I email them and ask questions up until I place the order to I receive the order. Everything is always on time and they communicate with me very well through the entire process. 

I will be glad to speak with you regarding my experiences if you would like to give me a call. I am in the process of finalizing my order and have communicated with them very frequently. I email them at night and have my answers the next day. I am very pleased with DAYACOM. 

I hope that helps. 

Jon David Jones


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Apr 16, 2015)

jondavidj said:


> I order from DAYACOM and have had all good experiences. From the time I email them and ask questions up until I place the order to I receive the order. Everything is always on time and they communicate with me very well through the entire process.
> 
> I will be glad to speak with you regarding my experiences if you would like to give me a call. I am in the process of finalizing my order and have communicated with them very frequently. I email them at night and have my answers the next day. I am very pleased with DAYACOM.
> 
> ...



SS:
took 27 post, but I think you got your answer.
Just saying!


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 17, 2015)

Something in the back of my mind says there are only custom fees or duties if your package is over $X... maybe like 400 dollars.

Small packages come from China (think eBay) all day long and the post office doesn't bill for those. 

Still befuddles me how companies in China can afford to send electronics for $2 product and shipping...


----------



## TonyL (Apr 17, 2015)

I can say this: they are pretty responsive. I asked them the same question (three different ways) and they (Sabina Hsu), very politely answered me three times. 

I asked when does title to the goods change ownership and what happens if the goods are never received by the buyer. Each time, I was thanked for my question, and received a very polite response citing their excellent reputation, number of years in business, and referred me to their US resellers if I had a concern. I never expressed a concern, naturally one was implied.

I thanked them/her each time for the response and assured her that I was aware of their excellent reputation and how much I like their kits. I think it is best for me to leave it at that.

Anyway, many enjoy their kits (I do), and between what I consider a fair retail price and GB discount price, it seems easier for the recreational hobbyist to buy from a US reseller. 

I was really just looking for an answer to my question about shipping and title change, but either Ms. Hsu or I was missing something. I will accept the blame for that .


Happy Turrning!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 17, 2015)

Dayacom ships all merchandise FOB Taiwan so when it is loaded on the ship it becomes the sellers property.

  FOB means Freight-On-Board.

This determines when the buyer takes ownership in the product being purchased.

FOB origin means that the buyer takes ownership at the seller's location and is responsible for it at that point. Therefore, the sale is complete once the product is loaded for shipping. That is considered picked up by the buyer  .

FOB destination means that the seller is responsible for delivering the product to the buyer. The sale occurs at the time of delivery.

Usually this determines who is responsible for paying for shipping and the potential damage that occurs during shipment. For instance, if a plane crashes with $10,000,000 in product destined for a customer, who is responsible? Was the sale already consumated or not?

This also can affect when a company recognizes revenue. The product may be delivered on a different day than it is available for shipment. Thus, the day that the product actually is sold would depend on if it was FOB origin or FOB destination. If material still is enroute to a customer who uses FOB destination...that material has not yet been sold and is still included in the Finished Goods inventory...this must be known when inventory is being counted


----------



## edstreet (Apr 17, 2015)

DHL | Air & Ocean Cargo Insurance | English

Interesting how the real truth comes out when you start doing your homework and not going on parroting fear mongering. No?


----------



## TonyL (Apr 17, 2015)

Remember, FOB, from my accounting days........
We probably engage in those terms more often than not without incident. I am comfortable with them.


----------



## jondavidj (Apr 17, 2015)

When I order from Dayacom, I have not had to pay any custom fees. They do pretty good about telling you the fees upfront. However, when I order from the others, with the exception of Rizheng, there has been custom fees on top of shipping fees.

I think as suppliers of their goods, we always want customers to come through us. However, capitalism, if anyone wants to go directly through them for their products, they have the right to do so. I think that as suppliers we should tell you the truth, not use "fear" tactics to try and keep someone from doing it.  

It is not always easy, the first order was literally at my door within a week from shipping, the second order was held in customs for a day because it was "ink" and I had to show them my tax returns to prove who I was and sign a power of attorney for DHL to work with customs. After that, it was released in a day and was on my door 2 days after that. Even that small hold up was not bad because of all the help that DHL provided. They were calling and rushing me, which was exceptional service. I have been very pleased at the service Dayacom and DHL provides when ordering. 

I hope this information helps you with your decision and feel free to call me with any questions. 

Jon David Jones


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 17, 2015)

edstreet said:


> DHL | Air & Ocean Cargo Insurance | English
> 
> Interesting how the real truth comes out when you start doing your homework and not going on parroting fear mongering. No?



Please avoid this antagonistic type of response, Ed.  

Andrew
assistant moderator


----------



## edstreet (Apr 17, 2015)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > DHL | Air & Ocean Cargo Insurance | English
> ...




Nonsense, there is not one shred of hostility in that line, the line itself is a truthism however.

Getting back on topic I will go even further and mention that there has been a gross inadequate mention about freight claims.  This very subject will easily negate most if not all of the concern for the topic at hand.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 17, 2015)

edstreet said:


> maxwell_smart007 said:
> 
> 
> > edstreet said:
> ...




Disagree Ed - you are claiming that YOU have the truth and others are lying and fear mongering.   That is very antagonistic as is fighting with a moderator (a person hand chosen by the admin of this site).

That being said, you're link actually backs up what the others are saying - that the supplier is not liable and if lost the buyer will not get the value back.  That DHL link is giving the buyer the option to purchase an insurance policy to cover loss.    Like any other insurance policy, you're paying to reduce your risk of loss.

Dean
Asst Mod


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 18, 2015)

Come on Dean, Ed is not fighting. Andrew is not under'seige'. Let this discussion continue without the threat of silencing input from members.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 18, 2015)

Not sure what I am missing Dayacom’s retail price for Emperor Pen kits only slightly less than what suppliers here in North America charge?   Yes, you can save a few dollars if buy 10 or 30 Emperor Pen kits. Cannot get away from that MOQ sold in sets of 30 bushings or tubes!  Is it worth the added shipping expense, insurance and import fees?

I am a dummy and have not figured out shipping, insurance, and customs or import fees.  I have computed what 10 and 30 order plus accessories would cost me and not sure would want to make a couple dozen kit investment!

DAYACOM INDUSTRIAL CO., LTD

Guess I would want to know if anyone has asked Dayacom about minimum order to get whole sale pricing per kit?  That information might be helpful   making group buys if can mix and match pen kits to get a deeper discount.  Talking about an order where buying both high end and every day pen kits in one order!  

Better yet why not contact North American vendors here about piggy backing on their next order to Dayacom?  Correct me if I am wrong but think that has been done on group buys before! Yes, those vendors need to make little something for their trouble, but that is okay too! 

Some times all about thinking smarter than harder to accomplish our goals!


----------



## edstreet (Apr 20, 2015)

Wildman said:


> Not sure what I am missing Dayacom’s retail price for Emperor Pen kits only slightly less than what suppliers here in North America charge?   Yes, you can save a few dollars if buy 10 or 30 Emperor Pen kits. Cannot get away from that MOQ sold in sets of 30 bushings or tubes!  Is it worth the added shipping expense, insurance and import fees?
> 
> I am a dummy and have not figured out shipping, insurance, and customs or import fees.  I have computed what 10 and 30 order plus accessories would cost me and not sure would want to make a couple dozen kit investment!
> 
> ...




Your logic is very much sound, reasonable and good.  There are vast minefields of politics and bad history on this topic that is filled with misery which I think for the most part has been ignored.  I will attempt to cover some things but I will leave out several details that I am unable to comment on, I will focus on paragraph by paragraph instead.

1)  The retail pricing they list is taken from retail shops to be competitive.  The advantage of going direct is numerous and the market they are wanting to collect is those who will buy in number for things like shows, their own product line and not have to deal with other vendors.

2) shipping, insurance, and customs or import fees is in and of itself super easy.  Shipping companies hires a fleet (yes I said FLEET) of specialist who do nothing but import/export all day long. they are fully aware of aspects of treaties, regulations and customs and this is their job.  They work out the issues and collect what they need from the end user, you.  This includes any fee's from duty, storage and what not.

When it comes to insurance if there is any thing that is of any monetary value then you will need it insured.  If it is lost, stolen, damaged, etc during shipping then that loss is your loss, insure it and be done with it.  No drama, just file a claim and reorder, done deal.  This is the same as ordering anything from any US based company.  The loss is the end users to bear in one form or another if any package is lost/stolen/damaged/etc.  

However, all politics aside there is this option in the future it seems.


makaiolani said:


> Aloha Guys,
> 
> I've just returned from Taipei, Taiwan and had several meetings with Dayacom.  We are working on a deal to bring in 30 or more pen kit styles into the US market and I thought I'd do a poll here on Penturners.org to see what kits would be the most popular.  This will allow people to purchase kits without dealing with foreign customs fees or large shipping costs.  I'll keep an inventory here in the USA.
> 
> ...







3) Minimum order to get whole sale pricing per kit, that would be listed in the main site.

4) Why not contact North American vendors here about piggy backing on their next order to Dayacom.  This has been done and this is one of the reasons we have a new vendor on the scene which sells Dayacom products, because vendors turned down their offer.  There are many behind the scenes cloaked to the public who does buy directly from Dayacom, in wholesale pricing brackets that wish to remain phantoms, again most all of these come back in some form or another to politics.


One thing you might want to be caught up on is this.  It shows some of the bad blood that has been spilt in the war over the years.


makaiolani said:


> Dayacom was actually one of the original designers of pen kits.  Then the other companies took their designs and had them made more cheaply in China.  This is how PSI and Berea got started.  I discussed things with the owner for many hours and he is so frustrated that he couldn't contain his emotions over this.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 20, 2015)

Very interesting.

Thanks for the multiple viewpoints!


----------



## Monty (Apr 20, 2015)

edstreet said:


> ...
> When it comes to insurance if there is any thing that is of any monetary value then you will need it insured.  If it is lost, stolen, damaged, etc during shipping then that loss is your loss, insure it and be done with it.  No drama, just file a claim and reorder, done deal.  This is the same as ordering anything from any US based company.  The loss is the end users to bear in one form or another if any package is lost/stolen/damaged/etc...


Ed, I'm not saying you are wrong, in fact, I tend to agree with you, but this is contrary to the general consensus in this thread I posted earlier.


----------



## edstreet (Apr 20, 2015)

Monty said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...




I am assuming you are referencing this in terms of a 'group buy' and not going stag?


----------



## Monty (Apr 21, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> > edstreet said:
> ...


I don't think it matters if it's a GB or stag.


----------



## edstreet (Apr 21, 2015)

If it's stag then it's up to that one person to decide to use insurance or not.  I think that most people would be mature enough to think that when spending $2,000 or so they would want to have replacement insurance.

As for GB's (group buys) that would be a whole new ball game.  From what I could read in that link (the thread became highly polluted very fast) most seemed to like some type of insurance.  With this option for this group of people it's a non-issue as they are covered.

For those who does not want it then likely don't really care about those things, or has never seen things like lost/stolen/damaged shipments.  In which case to them it's a non-issue.    The only problem comes to be with a GB not taking insurance and members who want it.  There in lies your real issue.


----------



## makaiolani (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,

This thread was brought to my attention by Ed and some other people.  I've been working with Dayacom to bring more kits to the USA.  We are still in negotiations and I am hoping we can work something out.

Dealing with Dayacom as a retailer whether or not they are as individuals or group buys definitely has it's pros and cons. 

There is definitely a savings to buying directly from Dayacom, however how much of a savings is negligible after shipping costs and potential customs fees.  It may be feasible for most people if you purchased the kits directly from a US based retailer for several reasons.  One, you don't have to purchase a MOQ which results in less carrying costs.  Two, shipments from US retailers are usually tracked via USPS.  Three, most retailers are accessible via phone.

I know many people have done group buys before simply because not every retailer has the kits that they want in stock.  I've been working on a way where the larger majority of people that do group buys can order simply through me.  Therefore piggy backing on my shipments as well as me taking care of the customs fees.  Insurance will not be a problem because each person will be responsible for their own shipping cost from my address.  If someone does not want insurance then they don't have to purchase it.  

I will contact Dayacom to get a MOQ for the kits desired.  We will then ship out each order to each person on the list.  If you are interested in group buys then simply contact me and we can go from there.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 21, 2015)

Edstreet, think Dayacom has only one web site, and only prices listed there are retail.  Suspect that retail list for small vendors, individuals, or group buys. If you have a link with wholesale prices please post it. 

Question should be can small vendors, individuals, or group buys get better prices if they exceed MOQ listed on that retail price list? Have seen many group buys conducted here over the years as far as I know other than hard work involved all have been successful!  If vendors are bowing out because refuse to carry certain pen kits or not ready to place an order totally understand!  With so many pen turning clubs today might be lot easier to organize a group buy than here!  

I don’t have any problems with SS initial question only wish he stated exact amount of pens he wants to buy verus several dozen Emperor Pen Kits.  Most vendors will gladly give you a quantity discount if they have the item(s) in stock.  Have not met one vendor that would not give me the straight scoop if clear on what I want and how much willing to pay!

Unlike you do not think there are any secrets or behind the scenes drama.  Companies like Dayacom & Rizheng all about bulk sales in 500 to several K unit quantities.  Established vendors placed and pay several months in advance.  Both Berea and PSI have to order enough kits and supplies for their resellers too! 

Thank you for your post Aaron!


----------



## makaiolani (Apr 21, 2015)

SS said:


> I'm considering buying several dozen emperor kits retail from Dayacom direct. Has anyone done this? Is it as straightforward as it appears? For those who have purchased direct did you have any problems? If I understand correctly; buying retail means you don't have to pay customs taxes.



If you are trying to save money by buying direct, it is possible, however if you buy with a group buy though me, it might be cheaper and safer.  The reason I charge more on my retail site is because I am carrying the cost of inventory.  If we do a group buy, I will not be carrying the cost therefore I will be able to pass the savings on to you guys.


----------



## SS (Apr 21, 2015)

makaiolani said:


> SS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm considering buying several dozen emperor kits retail from Dayacom direct. Has anyone done this? Is it as straightforward as it appears? For those who have purchased direct did you have any problems? If I understand correctly; buying retail means you don't have to pay customs taxes.
> ...



Since you are not carrying the emperor pen I am assuming there would need to be a number of other participants in a group buy to get the wholesale price. MOQ is 300 IIRC.


----------



## makaiolani (Apr 21, 2015)

SS said:


> makaiolani said:
> 
> 
> > SS said:
> ...



I can contact them and ask.  My guess is I would be able to get 100 of them since I'm ordering 30k worth of stuff.  This would be the benefit of piggy backing on my orders.


----------

